# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Died a SQL Server 2008 Database. Backup is only three weeks ago.

## GeorgeHarris68

Died base. Looked at backups but the last backup made three weeks ago, then the operation was executed with an error and I didn't notice: - (mdf and ldf aren't copied by the conductor. errors in the file. using Active File Recovery had copied the mdf. then I passed Windows Check Disk. Windows Check Disk killed ldf completely. Windows Check Disk said  that in mdf  everything is fixed but the file isn't  copied. and so it is broken mdf and a three-week backup similar structure.

----------


## skhanal

So what's the question?

----------


## rmiao

You do log backups?

----------

